# Wake by Brough



## The Death (May 26, 2004)

What did you guys think of this book? It definitely explored the fear instilled by loss, it was also amazing in it's delivery. If you don't know what this book is, just post a question.


----------



## Tyson (May 29, 2004)

Man this book was intense it needs more though it is awesome and I want to read more he should write more anyone who has not read this should IT IS AWESOME!!


----------



## Antares (May 29, 2004)

Well only the first books is out as of yet but by the end of the story it's going to be 4 books (and not just two) long.  so there is lots of science fantasy goodness to come.  I think Brough is going to use a different main character in the second book but i hope he doesn't becuase Io is the COOLEST!


----------



## Tyson (May 29, 2004)

But if Brough uses a different character i wounder who it is going to be because there are a ton of good characters in the book.


----------



## Antares (Jun 3, 2004)

Iheard that it was a kid from Terry named ben.  the whole second book is supposed to talk about Terry.


----------



## Tyson (Jun 3, 2004)

That's cool I guess that is a weird place intresting but most definately weird.


----------



## Tyson (Oct 11, 2004)

So I assume nobody has read this considering no one else posted? If you have I want to know what you think.


----------

